# Schooling Zeus (picture overload!)



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

She makes him look so easy to ride, ha ha.









More cantering.









Itching.









"We better be done."









Turn on the forehand and haunches to finish up the ride.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Great pictures! He's such a gorgeous horse and a beautiful mover! I always love looking at pictures of him LOL.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks! Just thought I'd add. When it looks like he's opening his mouth... he's not. What he does is when he's concentrating and working hard he flaps his lower lip. Just something he's always done. If he's paying attention and thinking you'll see him do it. It's so funny. I have to get a video of it some time, ha ha.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Hes so cute !  
i have a soft stop for bays <3


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Awesome pictures! He is gorgeous


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

He's beautiful! Where do you live? LOL


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Aww he's so beautiful! Fantastic pics!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks!

Tigerstripes: Zeus is kept in Odessa, FL.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Great pictures Gillian. My Coach gets on Nelson for me at times during our lessons to help show me what exactly she is trying to convey to me, and to find out Nelson's buttons and how he goes - to, again, better aid me. 

I think it's great that your Coach got to ride Zeus. 

Are you going to end up buying him? What is the arrangement you have with his owner - I know you are getting quite attached to him and I hope the lease agreement works out for you in the end.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Well we're leasing-to-buy him now. So the money for the lease is going into his purchase price. We're going to lease him for a while, not sure how long, depends on how long my parents want to. But unless something unexpected were to happen (financially) we will be buying him. I don't think I could _not_ buy him. Ha ha. I'm a one horse girl and when he's officially mine I plan to keep him for the rest of his life.

I did love watching Joan ride and explain what she was doing. I'm hoping she can hop on him again with the new bit in a few weeks. I just had a lesson yesterday and he was pretty good, testing me in the milder bit, but the gag was just putting a band aid on our problems and not correcting it through training. It was a crutch. So I'm having to work a million times harder to get him to use himself, rock back and lighten up, but in the end it's for the best. I'm pretty sure that for our next lesson we're going to do a lunge lesson with a surcingle. She'd teach me how to use it, adjust it, etc. Right now he's taking advantage of the milder bit and is leaning on my hands like crazy. We're doing under saddle work to correct it, but we're going to do some lunging in a surcingle so he'll only be leaning on himself, and hopefully it'll get him to start to carry his own head. In the meantime i'm going to be working on transitions, transitions, transitions, as well as serpintines, spirals, and just a bunch of stuff to get him working off his back end.

It may not be a surcingle that i'm thinking of, as I'm not super familiar with it.
I ramble soooo much. Ha ha.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Gillian, you are a blessing for Zeus and Zeus is a blessing for you.

I am SO SUPER proud of you and where you've come. I remember you would get super offended whenever someone questioned the gag - and now look at you. You have become educated, and it took the path you are on, to discover that on your own.

I got tingles on my arms when I read your last post, and I just want to hug you. That is how proud I am of you!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

He's beautiful!!!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Thank you, you guys. :] 

MIE:That means a lot. I think originally I was so defensive about the gag because I wouldn't do anything to hurt Zeus, and neither would his owner. We both love him soooo much. But as I started to do my own reading (mostly about dressage) I started to become more aware of how the bit I was using was only hindering me and my horse. And yes, it was EASIER to ride Zeus in it. So much easier. But If I ever use it again now (say if I ever took him XC schooling or we started showing jumping) I'd get another rein so that I wouldn't be riding on the gag rein unless I really needed it. I really want to learn to ride better for me and for my horse. Riding and horses are my passion and I really am developing a passion for dressage, although at the moment I only know the basic concepts. I'm coming to the realization that If I truly want to make a career and lifestyle working with and training horses I need to work my butt off, start riding Zeus more, and soak up all the information that I can. I really hope to get a working student position once I graduate. It would teach me so much and I'd get a feel for what I'm getting myself into. 

By the way, I know I already have a thread about this but if you know of any dressage/eventing barn that you'd recommend to look into for a working student position let me know. I may not be the best rider right now but I'm learning a lot and working really hard to improve myself, and my horse. In the end, I just don't see the point in doing something if you're not going to give it your all.

Zeus and I are teaching eachother, and you're right, he is a blessing. 
I think we have the potential and the drive to become a really great team in the future, in whatever discipline we decide to pursue.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Dang too far for me to steal!  Again, he's beautiful and you guys look (and sound) like a great team.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

hes behind the bit in a few pictures. the trainer has tighter reins then I like too see. i require my trainer to ride my horse in at least boots, chaps and a helmet. this could be a big liability for you if she falls and gets hurt on your horse. plus its more professional.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

He is so beautiful


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

sillybunny11486: It's her decision to ride sans helmet, chaps, etc, I don't mind. She knows it's her head, and is a wonderful trainer who definitely understands what risks she's taking. I chose not to put boots on him that day, had left them at home so, oh well. Different strokes for different folks. And since she just hopped on to get a feel for him to better instruct me in lessons, I don't care whether she looks professional or not. Thanks for your opinion but I am quite happy with my choice of trainers. Her methods are great and she's a beautiful rider herself. Yes, he is behind the bit in a few pictures. He's learning how to carry himself and the goal of the ride was to get him to start using his back and his hind end. We weren't concentrating on his head, as that's the last thing that's important about developing muscle and him learning how to carry himself.

I don't mind you stating your opinion but since I didn't ask for a critique I'd rather not receive one. There are times and places for a good harsh critique but it's not here or now. You don't need to tell me how gorgeous he is or anything, I don't care about that, that's not wat I'm after. I just like to share my horse's progress with fellow horse people.

ClassicalRomantic: Thank you!


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

He looks good, Gill!
His mane is so intense. I love it. n__n


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

oh man i am in love with him! he is so cute and like MIE said you have come a long way with him and your knowledge and it makes me smile!

I am always excited to see your progress and picture of him!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I agree, you have come a long way with Zu, and you should be proud of yourself; you're an awesome team.


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

He looks awesome! I love his deep brown eyes...he looks like such a gentle sweetheart! You two make a wonderful team!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

You guys are gonna make me cry, ha ha. And to think that I've only had him for three (or so) months! 
I can't wait to see where we are this time next year.


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

Gillian, let me just tell you we have a lot in common lol! First, I am a one horse girl! I'm always preaching to people how I will NEVER EVER EVER get rid of my boy! (thats our biggest thing in common :wink Second, I'm having the same problem with my boy, we're trying to get him to carry his own head so were doing a lot of the same exercises as you! And third, we bth have adorable horses :wink: Just thought I may let you know lol! Good luck with him you guys make a great pair and it seems like you are accomplishing a lot together =]


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

^Definitely sounds like a lot in common!

Sooo.... my friend sent me more!
Yay thanks again Hawaii!

Getting artsy, ha ha.









Cantering.









Having a jerk moment. It happens occasionally. :]









Yup.









Canter canter canter.









Hehe.









Close-up!









Again.









Mhh hmm.









Some walk work.









The end! For real this time.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

No, no, don't end it!!! Lol!!! 

I'm kind of a one horse gal too; my Flicka won't be going anywhere, for a long time!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

You guys are doing so great together! I'm more than envious. Haha
I'm also a one horse girl. My Lacey won't be leaving me until she has to (if you know what I mean), but that'll probably sooner than all your lovely ponies. =( Alas. But I try not to think about that.


----------

